# Insurance



## sparky (Aug 16, 2002)

I see that there was another post on this issue before, but I was hoping to get some more input from the people on this forum about the need for insurance, the cost for a policy or possibly a rider clause on another policy - Is there an association for martial artists, schools or instructors that would provide a blanket policy?

I am required to carry insurance on my club and this year my provider will double my premiums.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Aug 19, 2002)

I have insurance and wouldn't think of opening without it.

There are a couple of places that offer insurance specifically for martial arts schools.  Sport and Fitness is the one I'm currently with, although I'm thinking of changing.

I've never had a claim so I have no way of evaluating them beyond the price I pay.

   WhiteBirch


----------



## sparky (Aug 19, 2002)

I am looking at changing to Sport and Fitness as they have offered me a better rate than the company I am with now - who are you looking at changing to.


----------



## Roland (Aug 19, 2002)

He got some good deal from some firm near T.O.!
I will try to get the info for you, I know that they are now trying to specialize in Martail arts, and have sent out flyers to other schools now!

over $200 000 in Liability, guess we need it!


----------



## sparky (Aug 20, 2002)

I am required to carry a $2 mil  Liablity. I was/am with BSW&M in willowdale but they have changed carriers and after 5 year with out a claim they reduced my coverage and doubled my premiums
keep in touch - thanks


----------



## lvwhitebir (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sparky _
> 
> *I am looking at changing to Sport and Fitness as they have offered me a better rate than the company I am with now - who are you looking at changing to. *



I don't remember the name of the company but the phone number is 1-800-207-6603.  According to my Sifu, they will save me over $400 per year.  I haven't made the time to call them yet, though.

   WhiteBirch


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sparky _
> *I am required to carry a $2 mil  Liablity. I was/am with BSW&M in willowdale but they have changed carriers and after 5 year with out a claim they reduced my coverage and doubled my premiums
> keep in touch - thanks *



You want me to go down there and tell them that they better go back to the old way or someone is _"gonna have a little accident?"_
:shrug:


----------



## Roland (Aug 20, 2002)

but here is the number anyway. 

(416) 493-0050

ask for Owen Wiiliams


----------



## sparky (Aug 21, 2002)

I think BSW&M or BSM&W 
Yep Owen Williams - thanks for the input Roland


----------



## Roland (Aug 21, 2002)

Keep us all updated man.
Thats what this forum is for, so we can all help each other out!


----------



## sparky (Aug 22, 2002)

In the US there is alot more to pick from the - USMA offers a pretty good deal 

Here in Canada I have only found 2 options so far - BSM&W and Sport Fitness - the search continues..........


----------



## Roland (Aug 22, 2002)

Never heard about them before these posts.
Any info on them, phone number & stuff!


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 22, 2002)

Check out Black Belt Magazine's October 2002 issue. There is a write up regaring insurance on Page 58 with some leads. You might have some luck calling and asking them.


----------



## Roland (Aug 22, 2002)

I have heard they would like to help us out, but........
No can do I guess.


----------



## Roland (Sep 12, 2002)

some guy got his neck broken at a school martial arst club.

So, the insurance payout was $2 000 000, 

so, now all the Insurance compaies here are giving all schools a hard time.
Sheeesh!


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 13, 2002)

What club was it? Do you know?


----------



## Roland (Sep 13, 2002)

But it must have been last year or even the year before, the pay out just went through.
$ 2 million dollars man.
Now companies that did have insruance for Martial arts schools, are starting to drop them all.
They also want a crap load of other information now. And I mean NOW.
Crazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Sep 13, 2002)

I know when I applied for insurance for the school I owned, the questions were outrageous.  They wanted to know if weapons were being taught, if there were any weapons in the school, do we spar, is there any physical contact, how strenuaous are the classes etc...

They also wanted to know about the facility, showers, how old the building is, number of exits, more information that they needed to know.

Unfortunately the insurance industry has instructor/school owners over a barrel.  Back in the 80's there was a martial arts supply called East West Markets exchange and they offered insurance for only $10 per student per year.  Unfortunately the insurance industry put an end to that pretty quickly.


----------



## sparky (Sep 27, 2002)

There is a company on the west coast, I believe will offer good rates - because of the time change they probably haven't heard about the $2 mil. UWO payout yet. 
All Sport Insurnace

hurry


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

1) That belonging to an association, such as Judo Canada will lower your insurance.

2) That even if you have $2 million liability coverage, that $2 million is meant to be shared by everyone who has the same coverage. So when the UWO guy got it, there was no more left for anyone else if there had been another claim.

3) That there are now a lot of schools out there with no isurance at all, or at least no liability.

Really frightening stuff!


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 16, 2002)

This would be a first where an association would come in very handy for a school other than in materials and time etc.

As far as the 2 mill...why would the other schools continue to pay now? If they won't get any coverage then I would just stop payments as you're paying for nothing. Something doesn't seem right there.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2002)

I spoke with 2 people last night who are members of the club up at western and as far as either of them knows there has not be any accidents up at uwo in the clubs in the last 2 years.

1)The insuance companies are jerking someone around or 2) it happened before that.

Something just isn't right here.


----------



## sparky (Oct 30, 2002)

Roland do you know of any associations in Canada like that.

Gou which UWO club are you talking about.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2002)

The guy has been there for 2 years. Said he never knew of anyone who got hurt.


----------



## sparky (Oct 30, 2002)

But was that the Club that is in question here with the two mil payout ? just how many Clubs are at UWO ? I know of at least three
-Siekido
-Legacy
-and the one you mentioned


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2002)

Everyone talks about this payout but I have yet to find anyone who knows where it went. I am getting more and more skeptical about it actually happening and it being a rumour.


----------



## Roland (Oct 30, 2002)

Not sure how to contact them though.

There are several martial arts clubs at western, so it would be hard to find out which one it happened too.
But the info I got came directly from 2 differnet insurance companies now.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2002)

SCAM!


----------



## cdhall (Oct 20, 2003)

I know this is an old thread, but this seemed like the place to ask.


What companies in the US offer Martial Arts Studo insurance? What types of insurance are there that a Martial Arts studio needs?

This is a new issue for me.  Feel fee to email or PM me as well. Thanks in advance.

P.S. Get this.  i looked for a Black Belt Magazine today to peruse but I could not even find one.  The 3 places I went didn't carry it and another store hasn't had it for a few days, I think they are between issues.

Help.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 21, 2003)

we train very safely but i would still never have opened without insurance. Getting hit with a lawsuit that you can't pay is a quick road to going out of business!
I have heard of minor injuries resulting in crazy lawsuits that ended up shutting the doors of some schools.


----------

